# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Αγοραφοβια πως ξεπερνιεται;

## Georgia78

Οποιος εχει κανει βηματα για να ξεπερασει την αγοραφοβια θα μπορουσε να μου πει τι κανει εκεινη την ωρα .Τα χαπια βοηθουν εχω μειωσει στο ελαχιστο τις εξοδους μου και ενω ξερω οτι ειναι χειροτερο ετσι για την κατασταση μου τουλαχιστον ελεγχω τον πανικο μεχρι να δω τι θα κανω .

----------


## arntaben

Πρεπει να βρεις αυτο που θα κανει να μεινεις ακινητη - να αλλαξει τη σκεψη σου εκεινη τη.στιγμη δηλαδη να ακυρωσει το ενστικτο σου ( φοβο) μεχρι τωρα τι εχεις κανει?

----------


## Georgia78

Μεχρι τωρα με πιανει πανικος μολις αρχιζουν τα συμπτωματα .Δεν ξερω αλλα δεν μπορω να το σταματησω ισως γιατι δεν το πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερω

----------


## arntaben

Σε ποιανει πανικος λογο.....
( σγουρα φοβου αλλα θελω να το προσδιορισεις καλυτερα πχ ντροπης που ειναι αποτελεσμα του φοβο που τον πανικο)

----------


## Georgia78

Αν σου πω οτι δεν καταλαβα .πχ ειμαι στο αστικο εκεινη την ωρα θα με πιασει δυσφορια και δεν θα μπορω να παρω ανασα και αυτοματα εχω ταση οτι θα λιποθυμησω εκει ειναι που πανικοβαλλομαι τι θα γινει εαν λυποθημησω .Αν καταφερω και κατεβω τοτε κοκαλωνουν τα ποδια μου και ενω μου μιλαω συνεχιζω τα ποδια να μην προχωρουν και ανεβαζω παλμους με τασεις λιποθυμιας

----------


## Mara.Z

Πες μας λιγα πραγματα για σενα να καταλαβουμε το πλασιο στο οποίο κινείσαι. 
Με την οικογενεια σου πως μεγαλωσες?
Πως σου προεκυψε η αγοραφοβια?

----------


## arntaben

> Αν σου πω οτι δεν καταλαβα .πχ ειμαι στο αστικο εκεινη την ωρα θα με πιασει δυσφορια και δεν θα μπορω να παρω ανασα και αυτοματα εχω ταση οτι θα λιποθυμησω εκει ειναι που πανικοβαλλομαι τι θα γινει εαν λυποθημησω .Αν καταφερω και κατεβω τοτε κοκαλωνουν τα ποδια μου και ενω μου μιλαω συνεχιζω τα ποδια να μην προχωρουν και ανεβαζω παλμους με τασεις λιποθυμιας


Προσπαθησε να βρεις μεσα σου γτ ανχονεσε εαν λιποθυμησεις εκεινη την ωρα εσν λιποθυμησεις τι θα γινει μετα ? αυτο το μετα ειναι αυτο που θελω παντα κατ εσε

----------


## Georgia78

Μεγαλωσα μονο με την μανα μου και ημαστε τρια αδερφια ο πατερας μας ηταν απων βεβαια τωρα εχει πεθανει εδω 4 χρονια .Μια ζωη ημουν παιδι ντροπαλο και εσωστρεφης με λιγες παρεες .Τωρα ειμαι παντρεμενη και εχω τρια παιδακια και ενω παθαινα παλια κρισεις πανικου ειχα κανει ψυχοθεραπεια και τις ελεγχα τωρα .Η ψυχολογος μου ειχε πει οτι ειμαι ατομο που οταν χανω τον ελεγχο της ζωης μου τοτε ξεκινουν τα αγχη μας .Αγχωνομαι με την δουλεια του ανδρα μου ειναι απαιτητικη και τα οικονομικα μας δεν ειναι καλα .Αυτο το διαστημα χανω και κιλα και νομιζω οτι εχω κατι παθολογικο .Ολα ξεκινησαν που πηγα στο νοσοκομειο και με εντονους πονους και ταχυπαλμιες και πιστευα οτι σβηνω φοβηθηκα για τα παιδια μου οτι δεν τα ξαναδω .Απο την επομενη μερα ενω θεωρησα οτι ελα μωρε μια κριση ειναι και ξεκινησα να κανω οτι εκανα πχ να παω για τους λογαριασμους ,για ψωνια με πιανει πανικος και ζαλαδα εκει τρομαζω .Δεν εχω κουραγιο ουτε 100 μετρα να παω και αρχιζουν τα συμπτωματα .Πιστευω οτι φοβαμαι την λιποθυμια οτι θα πεσω και δεν θα ξυπνησω ξανα .εχω ενα μηνα που ειμαι ρακος .Πχ σημερα πηγα για να κανω την φορολογικη μου δηλωση και απο το πρωι αισθανομουν θα σπασει η καρδια μου και επελεξα ταξι μαρτυρησα μεχρι να φτασω στον λογιστη .Αισθανομουν οτι πνιγομαι .Ακομη και στον λογιστη μολις μου ελεγε κατι στεναχωρο πχ οτι πρεπει να πληρωσω φορο παλι πανικος μολις με ρωτησε για τν δουλεια παλι με επιασε πανικος .Φοβαμαι οτι θα λυποθυμησω οχι εξαιτιας της αγοραφοβιας αλλα οτι ειναι κατι παθολογικο .Συγνωμη αν σας τα λεω μπερδεμενα αλλα το μυαλο μου αισθανομαι απο τον φοβο μου οτι υπολειτουργει .Εξαιτιας της αγοραφοβιας σταματησα τις εξοδους μολις πω θα βγω ή θα με πιασει εντονη υπνηλια ή ταχυπαλμια και δυσπνοια .στον γυρισμο ενω γυρισα με ταξι ο οδηγος ειχε ανοιχτα τα παραθυρα και ακουγα μουσικη ενιωσα ηρεμη χωρις πανικο

----------


## Mara.Z

Georgia78
εχεις σκεφτεί να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον ειδικο γιατρο?
Νομιζω οτι αυτος ειναι ο πλεον καταλληλος να σε βοηθησει και να ανακουφισει τα συμπτωματα σου.

----------


## Macgyver

> Georgia78
> εχεις σκεφτεί να απευθυνθεις σε καποιον ειδικο γιατρο?
> Νομιζω οτι αυτος ειναι ο πλεον καταλληλος να σε βοηθησει και να ανακουφισει τα συμπτωματα σου.


Αφου γραφει στην 4η γραμμη οτι εχει παει σε ψυχολογο , τι να πουμε εδω , ειδημονες ειμαστε ? αυτη ειναι σοβαρη κατασταση .......

----------


## Georgia78

Καλημερα εχω παει αυτην την στιγμη σε ψυχιατρο - ομοιοπαθητικο ο οποιος μου εγραψε φαρμακα μου προτεινε (ακομη δεν τα πηρα ) βεβαια και ομοιπαθητικο χαπι σε συνδιασμο με ψυχοθεραπεια θα δουλεψει ποιο γρηγορα σε σχεση με το συμβατικο μου ειπε για να υποχωρησουν τα συμπτωματα αλλα τα οικονομικα μου ειναι χαλια .Την Τεταρτη ειναι να παω σε ψυχολογο πηγαινα και παλια αλλα τωρα ειναι σαν τα ξεχασα οσα μου ειχε πει .Για να παρω θαρρος εγραψα μηπως και καποιος μου εδινε εστω μια ιδεα για το πωως αντιμετωπιζει την αγοραφοβια .

----------


## Georgia78

Να μαι παλι τελικα πηγα σε ψυχολογο αλλα κρατικο και σε αλλον ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου εδωσε αντικαταθλιπτικο αλλα χωρις καποιο αλλο φαρμακο για τις παρενεργειες .το πηρα δυο μερες το escitalopram και υποτιθεται εχει λιγες παρενεργειες και εγω να εχω κεφαλι που απλα νομιζα θα σκασει ,το στομαχι χαλια και ενα καψιμο στο κορμι με ταραχη και πολλες κρισεις εκεινη την ημερα .Ενω μιλησα μαζι του τηλ μου ειπε να κανω μονο υπομονη αλλα παιδια δεν το πηρα γιατι ειμαι μονη μου στο σπιτι με τα παιδια τα οποια με εβλεπαν σε τραγικη κατασταση και εκλαιγαν μαζι μου .Το εχασα το κουραγιο μου .Διαβαζω οτι αν κανεις την αρχη δεν τα σταματας γιατι ερχονται οι πανικοι ακομοι πιο εντονοι και το αγχος μου μεγαλωνει .Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα αισθανομαι

----------


## Macgyver

Η αγοραφοβια , επειδη ειχα οταν αρχισα να ξετσουμιζω απο το σπιτι , υποχωρησε εντελως , με τις επανειλημμενες εξοδους , τωρα δεν εχω ιχνος ............

----------


## Georgia78

ακολουθησες θεραπεια; μπορεις να μου πεις ετσι καποια βηματα που εκανες ;εγω για παραδειγμα εχθες ημουν οπως παλια αλλα ειχα τον ανδρα μου μαζι σημερα που πηγα στο κρεοπωλειο με επιασε ο πανικος και μετα αφου γυρισαστο σπιτι με επιασε ο τρομος που ειμαι μονη με τα παιδια και τι θα κανω.Θελω να βγω οπως παλια αλλα χλωμο μου φαινεται

----------


## Stavros

Γεωργία καλησπέρα!Άκουσέ με!
Τα Αντικαταθλιπτικά,τις πρώτες μέρες χορήγησης,προκαλούν αυξημένη διέγερση και άγχος.
Στην Φαρμακολογία της Ψυχιατρικής θεωρείται ως το ηπιότερο Αντικαταθλιπτικό η Εσκιταλοπράμη!
Αλλά εσένα βλέπω σου έκανε κάποιες παρενέργειες όπως πονοκέφαλο αλλά και πρόβλημα στο στομάχι.Συνήθως αυτές οι παρενέργειες υποχωρούν με την συνέχιση της αγωγής.
Το θέμα είναι:Mπορείς να αντέξεις για 2 εβδομάδες αυτές τις παρενέργειες ή δεν παλεύονται καθόλου?





> Διαβαζω οτι αν κανεις την αρχη δεν τα σταματας γιατι ερχονται οι πανικοι ακομοι πιο εντονοι και το αγχος μου μεγαλωνει .Μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα αισθανομαι


Όχι όχι,2 μόλις μερούλες το πήρες.Σιγά!Αυτό το λένε για άτομα που το παίρνουν μήνες σερί και επιπροσθέτως το κόβουν μαχαίρι!

----------


## Georgia78

Αληθεια τοσο πολυ εμενα μου ειπε 3-5 μερες ταχα Αφου του ειπα τα συμπτωματα μου ειπε να παρω xanax των 0.25 αλλα ειναι λεει οτι ειναι μπαλωματα της θεραπειας αλλα δεν ξερει τι παρενεργειες θα μου φερει γιατι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα το παρω σε συνδιασμο με το αλλο ..Μια χαρα δηλαδη ή μενω με τους πανικους και καταληγω σε ψυχιατρειο ή ρισκαρω και τα συνδιαζω ενω θα πρεπει να ειμαι λειτουργικη και οχι με υπνηλια για να προσεχω τα μικρα

----------


## Stavros

Ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός απλά κατά προσέγγιση τόσο κρατάνε τα αρχικά συμπτώματα.
Άλλος μπορεί να μην έχει και καθόλου κι άλλος για εβδομάδες να τρελαθεί.Επίσης μπορεί και κάποιος να έχει παρενέργειες χωρίς καλυτέρευση με την πάροδο του χρόνου οπότε και διακόπτει την αγωγή.

Εσύ τώρα τι κάνεις?Παίρνεις εσκιταλοπράμη μαζί με Xanax ή δεν λαμβάνεις τίποτα?

----------


## Georgia78

Αληθεια τοσο πολυ εμενα μου ειπε 3-5 μερες ταχα Αφου του ειπα τα συμπτωματα μου ειπε να παρω ηπιο ηρεμιστικο αλλα ειναι λεει οτι ειναι μπαλωματα της θεραπειας αλλα δεν ξερει τι παρενεργειες θα μου φερει γιατι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα το παρω σε συνδιασμο με το αλλο ..Μια χαρα δηλαδη ή μενω με τους πανικους και καταληγω σε ψυχιατρειο ή ρισκαρω και τα συνδιαζω ενω θα πρεπει να ειμαι λειτουργικη και οχι με υπνηλια για να προσεχω τα μικρα

----------


## Macgyver

> ακολουθησες θεραπεια; μπορεις να μου πεις ετσι καποια βηματα που εκανες ;εγω για παραδειγμα εχθες ημουν οπως παλια αλλα ειχα τον ανδρα μου μαζι σημερα που πηγα στο κρεοπωλειο με επιασε ο πανικος και μετα αφου γυρισαστο σπιτι με επιασε ο τρομος που ειμαι μονη με τα παιδια και τι θα κανω.Θελω να βγω οπως παλια αλλα χλωμο μου φαινεται


Καμμια θεραπεια , τις πρωτες φορες που εβγαινα , δεν εβλεπα την ωρα να ξαναχωθω στην φωλια μου , αλλα με το εξω εξω , αρχισε να μου φινεται φυσιολογικο , μεσα σε 2-3 μηνες , κυκλοφορουσα ανέτως οπουδηποτε , αλλα κριση πανικου , δεν εχω παθει ποτε , ουτε ξερω με τι μοιαζει ........ουτε που ξαναπαθα αγοραφοβια ..........

----------


## Georgia78

Καλημερα δεν παιρνω κατι σημερα ειπα να ξεκινησω το χαπι και ο θεος βοηθος

----------


## Georgia78

εγραψα δυο φορες το μηνυμα γιατι νομιζα διαγραφηκε επειδη ανεφερα ονομα απο ηρεμιστικο .Το θεμα ειναι αν δεν παρω τα χαπια τι κανω ; Ενω ξερω οτι δεν κινδυνευω η ταραχη ειναι μεγαλη οταν με πιανει ο πανικος .Με το χαπι ηταν ακομη πιο μεγαλη 2 μερες .Αισθανομαι οτι θα μπω σε κλινικη εχει αλλαξει ριζικα η ζωη μου κσι επηρεασα και την οικογενεια μου .Το θαρρος ή το νευρο για να χαρω την ζωη γιατι δεν βρισκω .Απορω γιατι δεν θυμωνω μαζι μου και να πω μεχρι εδω και νιωθω σαν απροστατευτο μωρο ενω ειμαι ενηλικη

----------


## Georgia78

Nα μαι παλι .Σημερα το πονο ξυπνησα αρκετα περιεργα ενω καθομουν στην κουζινα και ουτε καν προλαβα να πιω καφε με επιασε εντονος πονος στην κοιλια .Ε λεω παρανεργεια απο το χαπι .Μια ταραχη τεραστια και κατευθειαν με ελουζε καυτο ιδρωτας σαν να με πετουσαν κουβαδες με καυτο νερο .Μου ηρθε ταση για λιποθυμια η καρδια μου χτυπουσε ανεξελεκτα στο καπακι πεφτω κατω και ετρεμα σαν το ψαρι .Ο ανδρας μου ξημερωματα με πηγε στα εκτακτα και μου εκαναν καρδιογραφημα και μου εδωσαν υπογλωσσιο ηρεμιστικο .Μεχρι ποτε θα παει αυτο το μαρτυριο μου κουραστηκα .Ελπιζω να με βοηθησει το χαπι .Οταν σας πιανει εντονη κριση πανικου τι κανετε παιδια ; Η γνωστικη συμπεριφοριστικη ψυχοθεραπεια βοηθαει ; Οποια συμβουλη καλοδεχουμενη

----------


## Georgia78

7 ημερα με το χαπι και ο πανικος τεραστιος η μια κριση πισω απο την αλλη .Γιατι δεν μπορω να το διαχειριστω .Με πηρε απο κατω θεωρω οτι μια ζωη θα ειμαι ετσι μια τρελλη με φοβιες .Ακομη και το αγχολυτικο φοβαμαι να το παρω .Καιγεται ολο το κορμι μου οι ζαλαδες τεραστιες το στομαχι φωναζει .Οσο σκεφτομαι οτι αυριο θα ξεκινησω με ολοκληρο χαπι πιο πολυ φοβαμαι .Αργει και το ρανεβου με τον ψυχολογο .Σος σε κατασταση πανικου τι κανετε μια συμβουλη παιδια

----------


## panagiotis21

Έχοντας και εγώ συμπτώματα αγοραφοβίας και κάνοντας μόνο συμπεριφοριστική το μόνο που μπορώ να σε συμβουλέψω είναι να βρεις τη δύναμη σιγά σιγά να είσαι συνεχώς έξω από το σπίτι σου..έστω και μικρές βόλτες για αρχή...έτσι θα βλέπεις ότι μπορείς και θα παίρνεις ψυχολογία..Το ξέρω είναι δύσκολο το έχω περάσει και λογικά θα το ξαναπεράσω.Όταν έρθει αυτή η δύσκολη στιγμή να παίρνεις μια ανάσα και να σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς ότι είσαι καλά και ότι όπως η δύναμη του μυαλού μας μας έφερε σε αυτό το σημείο(σκέψου πόσο δυνατό μυαλό έχουμε) μόνο αυτή μπορεί να μας επαναφέρει εκεί που ήμασταν.Εγώ προσωπικά σκέφτομαι κοίτα που σε ένα λεπτάκι θα είμαι καλά και προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι κάτι άλλο. Υπομονή και επιμονή.Θα νικήσουμε!!Και εγώ και εσύ!!

----------


## Georgia78

Σε ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη οντως αρχισα σιγα σιγα να βγαινω πιστευω εξαιτιας της αγοραφοβιας μου καταντησα ετσι .Ελπιζω να τι ξεπερασουμε ολοι .

----------


## Georgia78

Εχθες πηγα στην θαλασσα με την οικογενεια μου ενω δεν ηθελα γιατι την προηγουμενη φορα ειχα φυγει μεσα σε μιση ωρα απο τον τρομο που ενιωθα εχθες τα περασα τελεια μετα απο ποσο καιρο .Ουτε η ζεστη με ενοχλουσε ουτε ενιωθα φοβο .Αυριο αποφασισα να μπω σε αστικο φοβαμαι ειναι η αληθεια απλα θελω να δω εαν μπορω να λειτουργω οπως παλια .Ο γιατρος μου δεν συμφωνει με αυτην την κινηση για να μην υπαρχει πισωγυρισμα και μου πεσει το ηθικο αλλα του εξηγησα οτι ηδη 2 κρισεις που επαθα δεν φοβηθηκα οτι πεθαινω και ουτε ζητησα να παω στο νοσοκομειο οπως παλια και ουτε αγχολυτικο πηρα γιατι μεχρι να δρασει εμενα ηδη μου ειχαν περασει .Νιωθω αισιοδοξη .Με τον ψυχολογο δεν μου αρεσε η συνεδρια και θα παω σε ιδιωτη

----------


## John11

> 7 ημερα με το χαπι και ο πανικος τεραστιος η μια κριση πισω απο την αλλη .Γιατι δεν μπορω να το διαχειριστω .Με πηρε απο κατω θεωρω οτι μια ζωη θα ειμαι ετσι μια τρελλη με φοβιες .


Θέλω να σου πω ότι τα θέματα των φόβων, αγοραφοβίας, πανικός είναι απλά αποτελέσματα άλλων πραγμάτων. Εσύ προσπαθείς να αντιμετωπίσεις τα αποτελέσματα. Αυτό δεν βοηθάει κατά τη γνώμη μου. Βέβαια σε καταλαβαίνω, ο περισσότερος κόσμος έτσι αντιδρά. Θέλει πολύ αντοχή για να μπορεί να ψάξει κανείς τις αιτίες.

Για το xanax που ανέφερες. Δρα σε περίπου μια ώρα. Και η διάρκεια δράσης του είναι περίπου 3 ώρες. Μετά από 4 ώρες από τη λήψη του φέρνει υπνηλία. Τουλάχιστον αυτά έχω δει σε εμένα.


> Αυριο αποφασισα να μπω σε αστικο φοβαμαι ειναι η αληθεια απλα θελω να δω εαν μπορω να λειτουργω 
> οπως παλια .Ο γιατρος μου δεν συμφωνει με αυτην την κινηση για να μην υπαρχει πισωγυρισμα και μου 
> πεσει το ηθικο αλλα του εξηγησα οτι ηδη 2 κρισεις που επαθα δεν φοβηθηκα οτι πεθαινω και ουτε ζητησα 
> να παω στο νοσοκομειο οπως παλια και ουτε αγχολυτικο πηρα γιατι μεχρι να δρασει εμενα ηδη μου ειχαν 
> περασει .

Προσωπικά ούτε εγώ συμφωνώ με αυτό. Γιατί εστιάζεις στα αποτελέσματα και όχι στην αιτία. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχεις γνώση του γιατί συμβαίνουν αυτά, και δεν γνωρίζεις το μηχανισμό που τα δημιουργεί. Νομίζω ότι η γνώση του "γιατί" είναι πιο σημαντική από το να μπεις σε αστικό.
Να σου πω ένα παράδειγμα. Είναι σαν κάποιον που όταν πιει μισό ποτηράκι κρασί του συμβαίνουν εξαιρετικά έντονα πράγματα. Κάποια μέρα τυχαίνει να πιει μισό ποτηράκι και παρατηρεί ότι αυτή τη φορά δεν συνέβησαν τόσο έντονα πράγματα. Έτσι την επόμενη αποφασίζει να πιει ένα ολόκληρο ποτηράκι κρασί. Αυτό είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό που προσπαθείς να κάνεις.

----------


## Georgia78

John 11 σε ευχαριστω εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που μου λες και πραγματικα θελω να καταλαβω τις αιτιες που μου δημιουργησουν ολο αυτο για αυτο και ψαχνω να βρω αλλον ψυχολογο .Το αστικο ειναι μεσο μεταφορας για εμενα που αναγκαστικα αυτο το διαστημα χρησιμοποιω ταξι . αυτην την στιγμη προσπαθω να εκθετω τον εαυτο μου σιγα σιγα σε αυτα που φοβαμαι για να καταλαβω οτι ειναι απλοι φοβοι και οτι δεν κινδυνευω απο κατι .Ο ψυχιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν μπορει να καταλαβει την αιτια και να κανω μικρα βηματα .Μου εξηγησε οτι απο τις κρισεις πανικου ολοι κερδιζουμε την προσοχη και την αγαπη κατι που αισθανομαστε οτι λειπει απο την ζωη μας κατι που δεν το νιωθω και ουτε μου αρεσει που ολοι επεσαν επανω μου λες και ειμαι μικρο παιδι .Παντως βλεπω που κανω βηματα εκει που φοβομουν να βγω απο το σπιτι τωρα ειμαι πιο λειτουργικη .

----------


## John11

> ... και πραγματικα θελω να καταλαβω τις αιτιες που μου δημιουργησουν ολο αυτο για αυτο και ψαχνω να βρω αλλον ψυχολογο .
> 
> Το αστικο ειναι μεσο μεταφορας για εμενα που αναγκαστικα αυτο το διαστημα χρησιμοποιω ταξι . αυτην την στιγμη προσπαθω να εκθετω τον εαυτο μου σιγα σιγα σε αυτα που φοβαμαι για να καταλαβω οτι ειναι απλοι φοβοι και οτι δεν κινδυνευω απο κατι .


Από τη μια λες ότι ψάχνεις. Και από την άλλη αυτό που κάνεις πράξη είναι να "προσπαθείς να εκθέτεις τον εαυτό σου σιγά σιγά".
Και επίσης λες ότι το αστικό είναι [ανάγκη] αλλά ταυτόχρονα το ονομάζεις και [πρέπει] να το κάνω. Στην ουσία, όλοι μας, έχοντας μάθει να αντιδρούμε αρχικά έτσι, προσανατολιζόμαστε στα αποτελέσματα.

Ο οργανισμός μας είναι θαυμάσια φτιαγμένος (κατά καιρούς μπορεί να το διαπιστώνουμε). Παθαίνουμε κάτι, μια αρρώστεια, και ο οργανισμός αντιδρά και απ' ότι θα έχεις καταλάβει αντιδρά θαυμάσια και λύνει το πρόβλημα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με αυτά ας τα πούμε "ψυχολογικά", δεν είναι η κατάλληλη λέξη. Ο οργανισμός πάλι αντιδρά. Άσε τον να αντιδράσει ελεύθερα. Παρόλο που είναι αυτό που δεν κάνουμε όπως είπα. 


> Ο ψυχιατρος μου ειπε οτι ...

> ... για αυτο και ψαχνω να βρω αλλον ψυχολογο.

Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο να δεις εσύ η ίδια το τι αισθάνεσαι, παρά να το περιγράψει κάποιος άλλος που πιθανόν να κάνει και λάθος? Αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι πως είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να καταλάβει κάποιος άλλος για εμάς αυτά που μας συμβαίνουν. Εδώ λες σε κάποιους τι αισθάνεσαι και σου λένε αρλούμπες, κλπ. Εδώ δεν καταλαβαίνει σχεδόν κανείς αυτό που εσύ η ίδια ξέρεις και εξηγείς. Πόσο μάλλον να καταλάβει αυτό που δεν ξέρεις και δεν εξηγείς.
Βέβαια πάμε και στον ψυχολόγο και στον ψυχίατρο. Θεωρούμε ότι αυτοί αφού αυτή είναι η δουλειά τους θα ξέρουν. Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι δεν ισχύει αυτό, τουλάχιστον στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Συμβαίνει σπάνια κάποιος να μπορεί να μπει στις σκέψεις μας, στο τι αισθανόμαστε, στο τι συμβαίνει στο γύρω μας περιβάλλον ανθρώπων. Ίσως εξαιρετικά λίγοι άνθρωποι να μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτό.

Γιατί δεν βρίσκεις εσύ το τι συμβαίνει? Να απαντήσω εγώ σε αυτή την ερώτηση? 
Γιατί είναι δύσκολο? 
Γιατί δεν έχουμε μάθει να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο? 
Γιατί δεν βρίσκουμε ούτε την αρχή για να ξεκινήσουμε να ψάχνουμε? 
Γιατί αυτά είναι πράγματα που όλη η κοινωνία δυσκολεύεται να προσεγγίσει?
Γιατί δεν έχουμε μάθει που να κοιτάμε και κοιτάμε αλλού?
Αν είναι δύσκολο, αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε αρκετή προσοχή σε αυτό. Θ έλεγα, εξαιρετικά, εξαιρετικά μεγάλη προσοχή.


> Ο ψυχιατρος μου ειπε οτι δεν μπορει να καταλαβει την αιτια ...

Τιμιότατος. Ειλικρινής σε αυτό. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει να είναι ειλικρινής και στο άμεσο μέλλον. Γιατί και ψυχολόγοι/ψυχίατροι δέχονται την πίεσή μας, "πες μου τι φταίει?", "πες μου τι αισθάνομαι?", "πες μου τι να κάνω να το λύσω σε μια μέρα?"
Και από την άλλη, η άγνοια είναι εμφανής. Ποιός σε μια διάρροια θα σκεφτόταν: "τι να κάνω?", "ας προσπαθήσω να κρατιέμαι όσο περισσότερο μπορώ ώστε σιγά σιγά να το μειώσω". Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα "ψυχολογικά". Αν κάτι χρειαστεί να "εκφραστεί" δεν το σταματάς με αυτό τον τρόπο.

----------


## Georgia78

John Αυτο που λες μου το ειπε και ο γιατρος μου για την ακριβεια μου ειπε απο την στιγμη που δεν εκφραζομουν για να βαλω ορια στους αλλους για να αναλαβουν τις ευθυνες τους και οχι να τρεχω εγω για αυτους ηρθε η αγοραφοβια και μου ελυσε το προβλημα μου .Να μαθω να μην πιεζω τον εαυτο μου ειδικα για αλλους αλλα να με κακομαθω γιατι με εχω παραμελησει .Και οντως με την αγοραφοβια ηρεμησα απο τους τριτους και δινω βαση σε μενα .Μου αρεσει το σκεπτικο σου και οτι γραφεις ειναι τροφη για σκεψη .Μου αρεσουν και τα παραδειγματα που δινεις .Εχεις κανει ψυχαναλυση ; ειχες αγοραφοβια σε βλεπω οτι το προβλημα το αντιμετωπιζεις διαφοραετικα απο οτι οι περισσοτεροι ουτε ο ψυχολογος δεν μου τα ειπε ετσι η συμβουλη του ηταν να παω σε μια καφετερια ,να γραφτω στο γυμναστηριο ενω αυτα δεν με βοηθουν σαν λυσεις στην αιτια

----------


## John11

> John Αυτο που λες μου το ειπε και ο γιατρος μου για την ακριβεια μου ειπε απο την στιγμη που δεν εκφραζομουν για να βαλω ορια στους αλλους για να αναλαβουν τις ευθυνες τους και οχι να τρεχω εγω για αυτους ηρθε η αγοραφοβια και μου ελυσε το προβλημα μου .Να μαθω να μην πιεζω τον εαυτο μου ειδικα για αλλους αλλα να με κακομαθω γιατι με εχω παραμελησει .


Είναι η μισή αλήθεια. Και η μισή αλήθεια είναι χειρότερη από το τίποτα. Με το παραπάνω σκεπτικό είναι που οι περισσότεροι έχουν καταλλήξει να είναι ο καθένας: μόνος του, εγωϊστής, εγωκεντρικός, αυτάρκης, χωρίς ευαισθησία, σκληρός (να μη συνεχίσω αυτό τον κατάλογο...). Γι' αυτό είναι μπάχαλο η κοινωνία που ζούμε (δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις δει αυτό?).


> Και οντως με την αγοραφοβια ηρεμησα απο τους τριτους και δινω βαση σε μενα .

Πραγματικά, γι' αυτό έρχεται. Αλλά η σωστή λύση δεν είναι να κάνεις τα παραπάνω. Φαίνεται σαν η προφανής λύση, αλλά είναι πολύ "προφανής" και επιφανειακή. 
Μου θυμίζει κάποιον που ο γιός του ήταν πρώην χρήστης ηρωίνης. Μου είπε: "Αν θέλεις να αισθανθείς καλά, να πάρεις ηρωίνη. Ξέρεις πόσο ευχάριστα θα νιώσεις, θα βρεθείς στην απόλυτη ευτυχία". Μου το είπε φυσικά για να μου δείξει πόσο λάθος είναι.


> Εχεις κανει ψυχαναλυση ; 

Η απάντηση είναι όχι. Αυτή είναι η μισή αλήθεια, γιατί είχα επισκευθεί ψυχολόγο/ους που προσπαθησαν να κάνουν ψυχανάλυση σε μένα...
Και άκουσα και αυτά που άκουσες και που θα ακούσεις από τον περισσότερο κόσμο. Και μου είπαν και να πάω διακοπές μόνος μου (ήταν η αρχή) και ο ηλίθιος πήγα. Και μου είπαν να πιάσω μια δουλειά σαν "φάρμακο" και ο ηλίθιος το έκανα. Κλπ. Έχω ακούσει, και συνεχίζω να ακούω άπειρες τέτοιες ηλιθιότητες. Ευτυχώς τώρα, αν και κάπως πιο αργά, καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι ηλιθιότητες. Όσο πιο γρήγορα τα καταλάβει κανείς αυτά, τόσο το καλύτερο.


> ειχες αγοραφοβια σε βλεπω οτι το προβλημα το αντιμετωπιζεις διαφοραετικα απο οτι οι περισσοτεροι ...

Και συνεχίζω να έχω αγοραφοβία. Και στην αρχή το αντιμετώπισα όπως οι περισσότεροι που λες. Η αγοραφοβία δεν είναι "αρρώστεια". Είναι μια θαυμάσια, υγιής κατάσταση, που σου λέει απλά: "ώπα που πας?". Βέβαια η απόσταση του "ώπα που πας" μέχρι... μπορεί να είναι 5 λπτά μπορεί και 500 χρόνια.
Και είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ επίπονο, και είναι εξαιρετικά εξαιρετικά δύσκολο για τους περισσότερους, να ανακαλύψει κανείς πώς πραγματικά χρειάζεται να αντιδράσει. 
Και μη σε επηρεάσει τι έχω εγώ, γιατί πολλοί σκέφτονται, "α! αφού δεν το έχει λύσει δεν ξέρει κι όλας". Αυτό πάλι είναι η "προφανής", ανόητη σκέψη.


> ... ουτε ο ψυχολογος δεν μου τα ειπε ετσι η συμβουλη του ηταν να παω σε μια καφετερια ,
> να γραφτω στο γυμναστηριο ενω αυτα δεν με βοηθουν σαν λυσεις στην αιτια

Ούτε αυτός ξέρει. Ούτε για τον εαυτό του ξέρει. Πηγαίνεις εσύ, εγώ, άλλοι, στο τέλος ίσως να αισθάνεται σαν μικρός θεός, μπροστά στην τεράστια ανάγκη των ανθρώπων που συναντά. Και τότε θα μπορεί να λέει ότι μαλ..κία θέλει.
Ερώτηση, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, δεν είναι ο ψυχίατρος που ανέφερες σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, σωστά? Αυτός ακούγεται αλλαζόνας, σίγουρος γι' αυτά που λέει, τόσο σίγουρος που στο τέλος θα σε στείλει και στην πυρά σαν αιρετική. Ξέρεις, όπως τον Γαλιλαίο, "κι όμως κινείται".

----------


## Georgia78

Ξαναγραφω ολο αυτο το διαστημα ημουν καλα ελα ομως που με επιασε ενας φοβος σημερα οτι τρελλαινομαι και οτι θα μπω σε κλινικη ,να παω να κοιμηθω ηθελα για να ηρεμησω την σκεψη μου αλλα ειμαι στην δουλεια .

----------


## anna_kr

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύονται οι προτροπές για λήψη/διακοπή φαρμακευτικής αγωγής0.

----------


## Georgia78

Αννα εχεις δικιο καποτε και εγω ετσι ελεγα σε οποιον ειχε θεμα ψυχολογικης φυσεως να μην παρει χαπια οταν ηρθε η στιγμη η δικη μου την πρωτη φορα το παλεψα μονη μου τωρα ομως παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σωστη κινηση αλλα αυτα καπως ηρεμησαν τα συμπτωματα και μπορω να σκεφτω ποιο ηρεμα και να δουλεψω με τον εαυτο μου .Απλα η καθημερινοτητα μου ειναι μεσα στο αγχος οχι βεβαια μονο η δικη μου και ολου του κοσμου αλλα κατι λαθος κανω .Εχθες ηταν κριση πανικου μικρης διαρκειας που αντι να το αφησω να περασει ηρθε και να σκεφτω ταραχτηκα γιατι συνηθως ελεγα πεθαινω οταν με επιανα ενω τωρα ελεγα τρελαινομαι .Ευτυχως δεν παιρνω ηρεμιστικα και αυτο γιατι και αυτα τα φοβαμαι .

----------

